# NH --> MA Transfer



## Dave1982 (Jul 21, 2006)

Out of curiousity, if I worked in NH full time and wanted to get a job in MA. Do I need to do the Entire MA Academy?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, Massachusetts will not recognize the New Hampshire Police Academy because there is a difference in length.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

www.state.ma.us/cjtc/

In the upper left hand corner, click on "MPTC Exemptions".

We recently had two NH officers hired (Nashua & Portsmouth) who had to go to the academy again, but I don't know if that was a department or MPTC requirement.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

wierd......... the new chief in mashpee hires his good old boys from new hampshire all the time..........and the only person he has sent to a MPTC academy is a selectman's son in law.


----------



## Dave1982 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's strange that NH would not count. It's a residential academy. The training hours have got to be close. They have Cooper standards too.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

i believe its 100-150 hr difference in academy time.... 800 hrs in massachusetts. My point was that the mashpee chief tends to do whatever he wants....


----------



## ViresEtHonorum (Oct 30, 2006)

If the NH tranfers to Mashpee don't meet the requirements why has nobody raised a stink about them working there? Wouldn't they be forced to attend the proper training?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Dave 1982
NO YOU DO NOT HAVE TO GO TO THE ACADEMY AGAIN. If the chief wants to put you throught the exeption process, he can its up to him/her. The MPTC wil do the exemption, there is no one final answer, it is different to every situation.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Somebody should tell the MPTC this then because I was told that they will not longer accept the New Hampshire full-time Police Academy because there is a difference in hours. There are no waivers. I was told in writing that you must go through the full academy again. Please listen to me, I already had the fight with them...


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

The woman that I spoke to was Marylou Powers. Please, somebody else contact her becasue I am curious to see what she gives for an answer on the great NH to MA transfer debate.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Thats unfortunate, I went to the academy here guess I don't have to worry about it.


----------

